# CÁC MOM TỨ VẤN GIÚP EM CHỌN SỮA VỚI



## trần thanh kiều (24/12/20)

E đang muốn tìm 1 loại sữa ct ngoại để cho bé bú thay sữa mẹ tại sữa của e hơi loãng, sợ ko đủ dinh dưỡng cho con. Tiêu chí của e là sữa mát, phát triển toàn diện, e ko cần quá chú trọng về tăng cân và hơn hết là thơm ngon, dễ uống nhưng ko quá ngọt.


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (25/12/20)

Sữa ngoại thì nhiều mà, nhưng mình thấy sữa ngoại mà nhập khẩu tại Việt Nam thì chỉ có NAN A2 dễ hợp với các bé nhất đó.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (25/12/20)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Sữa ngoại thì nhiều mà, nhưng mình thấy sữa ngoại mà nhập khẩu tại Việt Nam thì chỉ có NAN A2 dễ hợp với các bé nhất đó.


NAN A2 có dưỡng chất ổn không ạ?


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (25/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> NAN A2 có dưỡng chất ổn không ạ?


Có 3 tage để phát triển theo từng giai đoạn, phân chia bổ sung theo tiêu chuẩn dinh dưỡng thiết yếu nên đều ok hết mom ạ.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (25/12/20)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Có 3 tage để phát triển theo từng giai đoạn, phân chia bổ sung theo tiêu chuẩn dinh dưỡng thiết yếu nên đều ok hết mom ạ.


Mua ở các siêu thị thì có đúng khong mom?


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (25/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Mua ở các siêu thị thì có đúng khong mom?


Ở các siêu thị sữa với mom ó thể tham khảo trên các trang bán hàng online đó.


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (25/12/20)

Sữa NAN A2 có tăng cường miễn dịch, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa nhưng vẫn cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất thiết yếu nè mom.


----------



## Gia Nghi (25/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa NAN A2 có tăng cường miễn dịch, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa nhưng vẫn cung cấp đầy đủ dưỡng chất thiết yếu nè mom.


Nếu con mình tiêu hóa kém thì có bị táo không?


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (25/12/20)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Nếu con mình tiêu hóa kém thì có bị táo không?


Nhiều người đã đổi NAN A2 cảm thấy rất dễ chịu vì sữa có thành phần là đạm A2 beta casein, hỗ trợ bé hấp thụ tốt hơn mà không ảnh hưởng dế nhệ tiêu hóa đấy mom ạ.


----------



## Gia Nghi (25/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Nhiều người đã đổi NAN A2 cảm thấy rất dễ chịu vì sữa có thành phần là đạm A2 beta casein, hỗ trợ bé hấp thụ tốt hơn mà không ảnh hưởng dế nhệ tiêu hóa đấy mom ạ.


Vậy thì ổn quá, cứ sợ bị táo bón thôi.


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (25/12/20)

Sữa NAN A2 nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Hà Lan nè mom, sữa này ổn với cũng tốt cho bé nữa.


----------



## Như Ngọc (26/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa NAN A2 nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Hà Lan nè mom, sữa này ổn với cũng tốt cho bé nữa.


Sữa này có dùng cho bé mới sinh được không ạ?


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (26/12/20)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Sữa này có dùng cho bé mới sinh được không ạ?


Được nha mom nha, có tận 3 tage từ 0 cho đến 6 tuổi đó, mom nên xem xét đổi sữa cho cháu.


----------



## Như Ngọc (26/12/20)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Được nha mom nha, có tận 3 tage từ 0 cho đến 6 tuổi đó, mom nên xem xét đổi sữa cho cháu.


Vậy được, để mình tìm mua sữa này cho con.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (26/12/20)

Mình thấy NAN A2 nhập khẩu từ Hà Lan thì sữa này có khác mấy sữa xách tay không?


----------



## Phương Thùy (26/12/20)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Mình thấy NAN A2 nhập khẩu từ Hà Lan thì sữa này có khác mấy sữa xách tay không?


Như một nha mom, không khác từ thành phần cho đến chất lượng luôn.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (26/12/20)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Như một nha mom, không khác từ thành phần cho đến chất lượng luôn.


Vậy ra mang tiếng xách ta ythif nó đắt hơn thôi phải không?


----------



## Phương Thùy (26/12/20)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Vậy ra mang tiếng xách ta ythif nó đắt hơn thôi phải không?


Vâng, nếu mình mua hàng nhập khẩu ở Việt Nam thì rẻ hơn mà còn đucợ đảm bảo nếu có sai sót thì sẽ có thể đổi trả được.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (26/12/20)

Mình thấy NAN A2 ok nè, mình dùng bé phát triển đều với không có bị táo bón hay gì cả.


----------



## trần phương thanh (26/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Mình thấy NAN A2 ok nè, mình dùng bé phát triển đều với không có bị táo bón hay gì cả.


Sữa này vị có thơm không, có ngọt qáu không mom.


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (26/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Sữa này vị có thơm không, có ngọt qáu không mom.


Vị sữa này ngọt thanh với lại khoogn có ngọt lắm đâu nha mom.


----------

